# [aarch64 / emerge]  missing keyword ? (résolu)

## Skwal

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Je suis actuellement en train de préparer un serveur web complet (bind,ftp,www,postfix,roundcube...) sur un Raspberry pi 4 (4g).

J'en suis actuellement à l'installation du serveur web, MariaDB est installé/configuré, Bind répond parfaitement bien (semble-t-il...), Nginx répond très bien malgré un paramétrage actuellement hasardeux et là j'en suis à phpmyadmin qui lui ne veut pas s'installer !

Le "problème" vient d'emerge/eix, quand je recherche le paquet j'ai le droit à cette réponse:

eix phpmyadmin:

 *Quote:*   

> * dev-db/phpmyadmin
> 
> Available versions:
> 
>  (4.8.5) *4.8.5
> ...

 

Mais quand j'essaie de l'installer:

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "phpmyadmin" have been masked.
> ...

 

Je note le "missing keyword" mais je ne sais pas comment l'interpréter... D'après ce que j'ai lu le paquet n'existe pas encore en version arm64, du moins sur la branche testing.

Mon profil:   [1]   default/linux/arm64/17.0 (stable) *

/etc/portage/make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more
> ...

 

Que me conseilleriez-vous s'il vous plait; le démasquer, l'installer à partir des sources du site, abandonner car trop dangereux, trouver une alternative... ?

Et puis, est-ce que je comprend bien le contexte ?

En espérant que vous puissiez m'aider, je vous remercie pour votre attention.

Cordialement, Skwal.Last edited by Skwal on Sat Nov 02, 2019 9:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

Tous les ebuilds pour phpmyadmin n'ont pas le keyword arm64. En revanche, ils sont dispo sous ~arm.

Je ne connais pas "phpmyadmin", pour moi, c'est juste une IHM de gestion de db mysql, un peu comme mysql-workbench. 

Il doit surement avoir moyen de dire à phpmyadmin d'administrer la base sur une cible réseau (du genre IP de ta raspberry, port 3306) et d'exécuter phpmyadmin uniquement sur un poste x86.

EDIT: en cherchant vite fait sur google: http://www.danielmois.com/article/Manage_remote_databases_from_localhost_with_phpMyAdmin

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour YetiBarBar,

Merci pour ta rapide réponse, tu apportes une alternative viable: je peux installer phpmyadmin sur mon pc de bureau pour gérer les bases de données du serveur, je n'y avait pas pensé...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mais est-il possible de l'installer quand même sur le serveur via les sources ou vaut-il mieux abandonner une solution serveur ?

Merci !   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Franchement, comme déjà proposé, utilise mysql-workbench sur une machine externe. Installer une stack web complète pour juste phpmyadmin, c'est un non sens complet. Il faut brûler ce soft.

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Installer une stack web complète pour juste phpmyadmin, c'est un non sens complet. Il faut brûler ce soft

 

Expliqué comme ça ça fait réfléchir... Je ne savais pas que phpmyadmin était une aberration, du coup je regarde du côté de mysql-workbench.

Encore merci !

 :Wink: 

----------

